

HN Day One - davidjhamp
http://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombinator.com/

======
dhrona
Looks funny when I read this today "Premium GMail Coming Soon - $25/yr for 6
Gigs". Thanks for sharing!

